# 59 Modifier with PT Billing 97140



## Billing500 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi!
My PT biller is out this week and I've noticed she's been billing the following the following for a single PT visit:

97140-59
97110
97026
97014
97010

According to CCI, however, I cannot find evidence of why -59 is being affixed to the 99140.  Am I missing something?  I know if it's done on the same day as a chiropractic service, the -59 should be used, but if just these five CPTs are billed, do we need it?

Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 5, 2017)

No CCI edits that I see there. 59 should not be used unless there is a specific edit, and only when it qualifies for it.


----------



## Billing500 (Jun 5, 2017)

That's what I was thinking.  
If CMT was done on the same day, it would be accurate to -59 the 97140, yes?  On account of 97140 + 98941 being billed together.


----------

